# Are "Kahn" wheels first rate quality.. ?



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've only ever heard good things about them.

And I do like those ones above - there's a couple of Kahn cars with those wheels on and they look excellent - though the one above doesn't really suit them IMO.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had a set of 18 then 19 RSS Kahns I did not have them long so I cant say how they will wear but the finish was very good


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

thouse wheels look good on a bentley


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Those wheels look awful IMO. On any car.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bizarrely I've just seen a Range Rover withteh Range rover badges removed and replaced with a Kahn logo and those wheels on it.

Bit drug dealer, but sweet all the same.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

A wee bit too bling-bling for my liking.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

For footballers and their drug dealers...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> Bizarrely I've just seen a Range Rover withteh Range rover badges removed and replaced with a Kahn logo and those wheels on it.
> 
> Bit drug dealer, but sweet all the same.


That's a Project Kahn Range Rover with TV's/DVD etc inside.

My mate used to work with Kahn and was quite heavily involved in designing the wheels.

From what I have seen of them they are all top quality and very tasteful wheels.

They are based in Bradford which isn't far from Leeds where I live.

He also has a prestige car dealership on the premises http://www.v12online.com


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

bilbos said:


> Those wheels look awful IMO. On any car.


Here in 20" under:

*The Audi A4 B7.*









*The Porsche 997.*









Hans.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Very good quality, I worked for a Kahn dealer in Devon, we sold loads of the early 5 and 6 spoke designs (RS-S, RS-Z, RS-R) but now the new wheels are expensive, which is deliberate to keep the exclusivity. They do odd sizes mainly for luxury and sports cars so you can get the biggest wheels possible on any car. Kahn is trying to be the UK version of West Coast Customs with the Project Kahn, i.e buy a Â£100k car and spend an extra Â£25k on it. He is based near Footballer heaven so trade is good for individual cars.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Is it true that Kahn is an approved registered manufacturer for Aston?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I had 18" RS-S's on my TTR. Kahns are nice looking with their designs being clean and unfussy, but they are bloody heavy (even compared to OEM!)!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Not sure about the Aston but I know he was doing some design work for Bentley.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Very good quality, I worked for a Kahn dealer in Devon, we sold loads of the early 5 and 6 spoke designs (RS-S, RS-Z, RS-R) but now the new wheels are expensive, which is deliberate to keep the exclusivity. They do odd sizes mainly for luxury and sports cars so you can get the biggest wheels possible on any car. Kahn is trying to be the UK version of West Coast Customs with the Project Kahn, i.e buy a Â£100k car and spend an extra Â£25k on it. He is based near *Footballer heaven *so trade is good for individual cars.


Yep, that sums up Kahn. My perception is that they are more about Bling than true performance (rigidity, unsprung weight, brake cooling etc)


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

passed the HQ the other day - they had a Rolls-Royce with blacked out windows and blinged up with those awful wheels - you get the 2 extremes over there :?


----------



## The Curse (Mar 28, 2006)

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Very good quality, I worked for a Kahn dealer in Devon, we sold loads of the early 5 and 6 spoke designs (RS-S, RS-Z, RS-R) but now the new wheels are expensive, which is deliberate to keep the exclusivity. They do odd sizes mainly for luxury and sports cars so you can get the biggest wheels possible on any car. Kahn is trying to be the UK version of West Coast Customs with the Project Kahn, i.e buy a Â£100k car and spend an extra Â£25k on it. He is based near *Footballer heaven *so trade is good for individual cars.
> ...


I hate that word soooo much.


----------

